# réinitialisation carte mère G5



## MISTER-BIG (6 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous

je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un sait comment réinitialiser la carte mère sur un G5
suite à un problème d'affichage écran, affichage à dominante verte et bleue j'ai testé l'écran c'est pas ça, les cables non plus, la carte vidéo testée sur un autre G5 et ça marche, j'ai aussi fait un apple hardware test, aucun problèmes détecté, donc il reste la carte mère. 

voilà, au secours je sais plus quoi faire et j'ai pas vraiment les moyens pour rentrer dans des frais de diagnostics et tout le tintouin en + ma garantie vient d'expirer, si je pouvais déjà savoir exactement d'où cela peut venir ce serait cool


merci beaucoup d'avance

mister big


----------



## maia (20 Novembre 2009)

il faut appuyer sut le bouton pmu de la carte mere et peut-etre aussi debrancher la pile


----------

